# Bladder instillation cpt 51700



## cruiser1472001 (Apr 15, 2015)

Does bladder instillation require physician supervision if done by medical assistant?


----------



## rlh27 (Apr 15, 2015)

If you're billing it incident to, the physician has to be in the office (direct supervision) but not in the room.


----------

